# FSU Schedule 3rd In Nation



## Hunting Teacher (May 16, 2016)

Wait, how could this be possible? Florida State has the third most difficult schedule in the whole nation?
All the extremely knowledgable SEC fans here have deemed it so that FSU has a "Cake Walk" every year! If they say it, then it has to be true, right? 
Just like good liberals. They believe everything they say is true. They have spoken, so ignore any facts that disagree with what they "know" to be true.
What's really funny is this ranking comes from their own network The SEC Network Two. Formerly known as ESPN.
I agree with the SEC boys on one thing. We do have a couple of cream puffs to start and end our season this year!!


----------



## alphachief (May 16, 2016)

Don't count your chickens before they hatch Teach...I'm sure the two SEC schools we play (Ole Miss and uF) will drag down our SOS before the years over.


----------



## Horns (May 16, 2016)

1 out of 10 years ain't bad though.


----------



## Silver Britches (May 16, 2016)

There are at least 3 games on that schedule that look like trouble for FSU.

Ole Miss
North Carolina
Clemson


----------



## Hunting Teacher (May 16, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> There are at least 3 games on that schedule that look like trouble for FSU.
> 
> Ole Miss
> North Carolina
> Clemson


I only see one there. And we play the Tar Heels at home so we should handle them.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (May 16, 2016)

Horns said:


> 1 out of 10 years ain't bad though.


You SEC East guys do 'realize that you don't get credit for playing tough teams if you always lose to them right? Getting thrashed by the West every year just makes you like one of Bama's homecoming opponents.


----------



## alphachief (May 17, 2016)

Hunting Teacher said:


> You SEC East guys do 'realize that you don't get credit for playing tough teams if you always lose to them right? Getting thrashed by the West every year just makes you like one of Bama's homecoming opponents.



Now that funny...I don't care who you are!


----------



## elfiii (May 17, 2016)

So Charleston, USF, Wake, NC St, Boston and Syracuse are "tough" opponents?

Clearly FSU's SoS ranking derives 100% from having to play Ole Miss and UF. That's certainly challenge enough for one season for any ACC team.


----------



## LanierSpots (May 17, 2016)

Whose schedule would you rather play




Florida State     -          Auburn

Clemson        -              Clemson
Ole Miss        -              Ole Miss
Florida              -           Alabama
North Carolina      -      LSU
Louisville              -      Georgia
Boston College    -       Texas A&M
Wake Forest       -        Arkansas
NC State         -            Mississippi St
Miami             -             Vanderbelt
USF                 -            Arkansas St
Charleston South     -   Louisiana Monroe
Syracuse            -         Alabama A&M




Neither will be easy but I would rather play the 
Florida State schedule any day.


----------



## deerhunter121169 (May 17, 2016)

#gonoles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hunting Teacher (May 18, 2016)

LanierSpots said:


> Whose schedule would you rather play
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would much rather play FSU's schedule. Because that means I would be on a national championship caliber team that will end up beating three SEC teams after the NCG! If you are playing Auburn's schedule, you are another sub par to average team getting spanked by Bama, Ol Miss, and LSU, and managing to beat a few SEC Least teams. Then at the end of the year you hang your hat on the fact that Alabama was in the NC again, so that proves how "dominant" the SEC is!


----------



## elfiii (May 18, 2016)

Hunting Teacher said:


> I would much rather play FSU's schedule.



Me too. Outside of FSU and occasionally VT and Clempsome the ACC offers very little in the way of competition.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 18, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Me too. Outside of FSU and occasionally VT and Clempsome the ACC offers very little in the way of competition.



and tek beat them last year


----------



## KyDawg (May 18, 2016)

The schedule that looks tough today could not look so tough come December.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 18, 2016)

Go Noles


----------



## Matthew6 (May 18, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles



thats all you got


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 18, 2016)

I've lost my touch.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 18, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I've lost my touch.



nice ride in your avy.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 19, 2016)

Are we really talking about FSU's schedule?


----------



## Scott G (May 19, 2016)

LOL @ preseason rankings.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 19, 2016)

Scott G said:


> LOL @ preseason rankings.



LOL @ F$U!!!


----------



## MudDucker (May 19, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> and tek beat them last year



Ouch, that left a BIG mark!


----------



## deerhunter121169 (May 19, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> LOL @ F$U!!!



LOL @ 1980!!!   Were you even alive then?


----------



## deerhunter121169 (May 19, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Ouch, that left a BIG mark!



Not really.  It happens sometimes.     Yall got beat down by a terrible Gators team and you're talking about FSU?  

Thats funny!



#UGASUCKS!!!!!!!!!

#GONOLES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 19, 2016)

deerhunter121169 said:


> LOL @ 1980!!!   Were you even alive then?



LOL at last month... Weren't you Chocodog in a former life..


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 19, 2016)

deerhunter121169 said:


> Yall got beat down by a terrible Gators team and you're talking about FSU?
> 
> Thats funny!



What's really funny is F$U losing to a team that lost every single ACC game except the one against the Noles.. A 3-9 Tech team.. 

Now THAT's funny!


----------



## deerhunter121169 (May 19, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> What's really funny is F$U losing to a team that lost every single ACC game except the one against the Noles.. A 3-9 Tech team..
> 
> Now THAT's funny!



Stuff happens.  Not near as funny as watching you Mutts suckle hind teet for the last 36 years 

Yall got trampled by a team we GAVE their only points to.   Now THAT is funny!       LOL @ UGA!


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 19, 2016)

deerhunter121169 said:


> Stuff happens.  Not near as funny as watching you Mutts suckle hind teet for the last 36 years
> 
> Yall got trampled by a team we GAVE their only points to.   Now THAT is funny!       LOL @ UGA!



And we fired our coach.. What is F$U's excuse? Oh, I know... Bring in a few more woman beaters to run the team..


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 19, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> nice ride in your avy.



Thanks Quack. I've been working to have that ride for years now. Thank god for South Ga Motors, where no credit is bad credit.


----------



## Amoo (May 20, 2016)

6 is just Jelly he hasn't been able to afford to upgrade his yet, but gotta give him credit for going with what he's got:


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 20, 2016)

Amoo said:


> 6 is just Jelly he hasn't been able to afford to upgrade his yet, but gotta give him credit for going with what he's got:



At least it's not a Chevy..


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 20, 2016)

Amoo said:


> 6 is just Jelly he hasn't been able to afford to upgrade his yet, but gotta give him credit for going with what he's got:



I thought he drove this.


----------



## Silver Britches (May 20, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I thought he drove this.
> 
> View attachment 874006



^ Yup. That's the new one he's currently riding. The old one got destroyed when he rode it out onto the field to disrupt the Tennessee spring football game. Don't you remember?

Anyway, here's the pic of Matthew6 honoring Slayer that day by riding his M6 Mobile out onto the field.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 20, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> ^ Yup. That's the new one he's currently riding. The old one got destroyed when he rode it out onto the field to disrupt the Tennessee spring football game. Don't you remember?
> 
> Anyway, here's the pic of Matthew6 honoring Slayer that day by riding his M6 Mobile out onto the field.
> 
> View attachment 874029



i need some new rimzzzz too


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 21, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> ^ Yup. That's the new one he's currently riding. The old one got destroyed when he rode it out onto the field to disrupt the Tennessee spring football game. Don't you remember?
> 
> Anyway, here's the pic of Matthew6 honoring Slayer that day by riding his M6 Mobile out onto the field.
> 
> View attachment 874029






That reminds me of Red in that hot tub.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 21, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> That reminds me of Red in that hot tub.



so you were in a hot tub with ol red?


----------



## Matthew6 (May 21, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> so you were in a hot tub with ol red?


----------



## Scott G (May 21, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> View attachment 874029



This is one of the best posts in the SF in months. Thank you sir. Quality post A+++. Will read again!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 21, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> so you were in a hot tub with ol red?



No Ol Red was in a hot tub with a bunch of Atlanta's "elite" democrats. Someone captured the moment and posted on this forum.


----------



## Silver Britches (May 21, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> i need some new rimzzzz too



New rims? Hmmmmmmmm. Maybe we can work on that in the near future. 

M6 is a good sport! 



Scott G said:


> This is one of the best posts in the SF in months. Thank you sir. Quality post A+++. Will read again!



Glad somebody liked it!


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 22, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> ^ Yup. That's the new one he's currently riding. The old one got destroyed when he rode it out onto the field to disrupt the Tennessee spring football game. Don't you remember?
> 
> Anyway, here's the pic of Matthew6 honoring Slayer that day by riding his M6 Mobile out onto the field.
> 
> View attachment 874029






That's the funniest pic I've seen! Good work SB!

I like the front tag!


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 23, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Clearly FSU's SoS ranking derives 100% from having to play Ole Miss and UF. That's certainly challenge enough for one season for any ACC team.



Well, FSU is 7-1 against the SEC under Jimbo, so I guess it isn't that much of a challenge.


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 23, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> What's really funny is F$U losing to a team that lost every single ACC game except the one against the Noles.. A 3-9 Tech team..
> 
> Now THAT's funny!



Yep, that was turrble, but it was a one year thing.  We haven't been getting beat by the same team for the past two and a half decades and still try to call it a rivalry, though.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 23, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Well, FSU is 7-1 against the SEC under Jimbo, so I guess it isn't that much of a challenge.



Ouch


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 23, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Yep, that was turrble, but it was a one year thing.  We haven't been getting beat by the same team for the past two and a half decades and still try to call it a rivalry, though.



Double whammy



You're on a roll today Ranger.


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 23, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Double whammy
> 
> 
> 
> You're on a roll today Ranger.



Just coming off of vacation.  Recharged and ready to go.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 23, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Just coming off of vacation.  Recharged and ready to go on spewing my lies of the past three years.


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 24, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


>



Just when you think I'm gone.......


----------



## Hunting Teacher (May 24, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Well, FSU is 7-1 against the SEC under Jimbo, so I guess it isn't that much of a challenge.



GR,
They will explain that is somehow because FSU only was playing the "bad" SEC teams. Yet when they play each other and beat these same SEC teams, it was an epic struggle between titans of college football!! 
Funny how that works!
Even their SEC champ in 13. All of a sudden after the Barn lost, then well the Barn wasn't really the best team in the SEC and somehow lucked into the NC.
It's kind of amusing really.


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 24, 2016)

Hunting Teacher said:


> GR,
> They will explain that is somehow because FSU only was playing the "bad" SEC teams. Yet when they play each other and beat these same SEC teams, it was an epic struggle between titans of college football!!
> Funny how that works!
> Even their SEC champ in 13. All of a sudden after the Barn lost, then well the Barn wasn't really the best team in the SEC and somehow lucked into the NC.
> It's kind of amusing really.



2010: Defeated SEC East Champ USCe and runner up Florida
2013: Defeated SEC Champ Auburn
2015: Defeated (crushed) SEC East champ Florida


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 24, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> 2010: Defeated SEC East Champ USCe and runner up Florida
> 2013: Defeated SEC Champ Auburn
> 2015: Defeated (crushed) SEC East champ Florida



Total domination of the East.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 24, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Total domination of the East.



You've never beat UGA!


----------



## Silver Britches (May 24, 2016)

Last meeting between UGA and FSU. 



We whooped them stinking 'noles!


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 24, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Last meeting between UGA and FSU.
> 
> 
> 
> We whooped them stinking 'noles!



The fact I remember that makes me feel old.


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> You've never beat UGA!



Maybe if y'all could come out of the East with some hardware, we'd meet again.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 24, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Maybe if y'all could come out of the East with some hardware, we'd meet again.



Sorry, I know what "Hardware" means to a Nole.. No THANKS!


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sorry, I know what "Hardware" means to a Nole.. No THANKS!



We got gold to go along with the cuffs.  Y'all just get the cuffs.


----------



## elfiii (May 24, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> ^ Yup. That's the new one he's currently riding. The old one got destroyed when he rode it out onto the field to disrupt the Tennessee spring football game. Don't you remember?
> 
> Anyway, here's the pic of Matthew6 honoring Slayer that day by riding his M6 Mobile out onto the field.
> 
> View attachment 874029



Sports Forum Post of the Year. ^


----------



## elfiii (May 24, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Last meeting between UGA and FSU.
> 
> 
> 
> We whooped them stinking 'noles!



How sweet it is!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> You've never beat UGA!



Even a blind hog.....



Too bad yall are the bottom dwellers in the East. We could've played again by now.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 24, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Maybe if y'all could come out of the East with some hardware, we'd meet again.



Ain't gonna happen as long as UT and UF are "big brother".


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 24, 2016)

elfiii said:


> How sweet it was!



Fixed it for ya.


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 24, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Ain't gonna happen as long as UT and UF are "big brother".



Yup said it all these years uga missed their shots when their two big bros were down and out. Back to 3rd place at best now.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Yup said it all these years uga missed their shots when their two big bros were down and out. Back to 3rd place at best now.



Yep. Uga and SC had their chances but couldn't best Mizzou to claim the throne. 

Now the East will be determined by the UT/UF game.


----------



## elfiii (May 24, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Fixed it for ya.



It's still sweet. We won the last match up. Ya'll lost.


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 24, 2016)

elfiii said:


> It's still sweet. We won the last match up. Ya'll lost.



We moved on and have more recent things to hang our hats on.

Kinda how I never brag about beating Bama however many years ago.


----------



## elfiii (May 24, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> We moved on and have more recent things to hang our hats on.
> 
> Kinda how I never brag about beating Bama however many years ago.



We have too but your homeskillet Spot didn't get the memo.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 24, 2016)

elfiii said:


> We have too but your homeskillet Spot didn't get the memo.




Fsu's domination of the Sec East isn't a thing of the past. Just keep your good eye open and watch us work.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 24, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Ain't gonna happen as long as UT and UF are "big brother".



really just UF idjit; or do you have trouble reading too.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 24, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> really just UF idjit; or do you have trouble reading too.



I'm pretty sure UT won the matchup last year. 

They will be back in the mix again this year as well.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 25, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'm pretty sure UT won the matchup last year.
> 
> They will be back in the mix again this year as well.



they were not in the mix last year, or in the past 8 yrs, so how can you say "again this year".


----------



## Matthew6 (May 25, 2016)

this spot held for a vol to spew more false hope.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 26, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> We moved on and have more recent things to hang our hats on.
> 
> Kinda how I never brag about beating Bama however many years ago.



Of course you are trying to move on. FSU has NEVER beat UGA.. I could see why you wouldn't want to hang around a statement like that... NEVER is a pretty strong word..


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 26, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> this spot held for a vol to spew more false hope.



Or fall over choking..


----------



## fish hawk (May 26, 2016)

FSU sux!!!!


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 26, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Of course you are trying to move on. FSU has NEVER beat UGA.. I could see why you wouldn't want to hang around a statement like that... NEVER is a pretty strong word..



Yep, y'all were good enough to beat FSU however many years ago.  Congrats.


----------



## deerhunter121169 (May 26, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Yep, y'all were good enough to beat FSU however many years ago.  Congrats.



Well you are dealing with fans who brag about a Championship they won 36 years ago 

#GONOLES


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 26, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> they were not in the mix last year, or in the past 8 yrs, so how can you say "again this year".



They were in the mix for the Sec East and will be again this year.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 26, 2016)

deerhunter121169 said:


> Well you are dealing with fans who brag about a Championship they won 36 years ago
> 
> #GONOLES



This and they did so with a woman beating thug at the helm. One they still treasure to this day.


----------



## elfiii (May 26, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> This and they did so with a woman beating thug at the helm. One they still treasure to this day.





elfiii said:


> So Charleston, USF, Wake, NC St, Boston and Syracuse are "tough" opponents?



Cup cakes always gonna cup cake on ya'.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 26, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Cup cakes always gonna cup cake on ya'.



Looks like an SEC East schedule, where any given saturday......


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 26, 2016)

Fsu would wipe the floor with uga. Only bama and ut could give em a game.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 26, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Fsu would wipe the floor with uga. Only bama and ut could give em a game.



bama and lsu.


----------



## elfiii (May 26, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Fsu would wipe the floor with uga. Only bama and ut could give em a game.



It doesn't matter how many times you sing Good Ole Rocky Top. UT will still be irrelevant.


----------



## Silver Britches (May 26, 2016)

elfiii said:


> It doesn't matter how many times you sing Good Ole Rocky Top. UT will still be irrelevant.



I'd rather hear Neil Diamond clear his throat of mucus, than to hear that God awful Rocky Top nonsense!


----------



## elfiii (May 26, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> I'd rather hear Neil Diamond clear his throat of mucus, than to hear that God awful Rocky Top nonsense!



It's a great tune to play at the circus during the clown act.

Why do you hate clowns?


----------



## Silver Britches (May 26, 2016)

elfiii said:


> It's a great tune to play at the circus during the clown act.
> 
> Why do you hate clowns?


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 26, 2016)

elfiii said:


> It doesn't matter how many times you sing Good Ole Rocky Top. UT will still be irrelevant.



More relevant than uga..but like me youre a homer and youll never admit uga isn't thatttt good.


----------



## elfiii (May 26, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> More relevant than uga..but like me youre a homer and youll never admit uga isn't thatttt good.



^ Still not relevant.

Last UGA SEC Championship - 2005
Last UT SEC Championship - 1998

Last Time UGA played in an SEC Championship game - 2012
Last Time UT played in an SEC Championship game - 2007

# of SEC Championship games UGA played in since 2000- 5
# of SEC Championship games UT played in since 2000 - 3

UGA # of SEC Championships since 2000 - 2
UT # of SEC Championships since 2000 - 0

UT=Not relevant


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 26, 2016)

elfiii said:


> ^ Still not relevant.
> 
> Last UGA SEC Championship - 2005
> Last UT SEC Championship - 1998
> ...



It's like you jumped out of a plane nekkid and landed straddle his face.


----------



## elfiii (May 26, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> It's like you jumped out of a plane nekkid and landed straddle his face.



Make a hole. I'm coming through.


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 26, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Make a hole. I'm coming through.



WHAT IS THAT SHADOW ON YOUR UPPER LEFT THIGH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (May 26, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> WHAT IS THAT SHADOW ON YOUR UPPER LEFT THIGH!!!!!!!!!!!



Cutoff blue jean shorts. My t-shirt is in the other leg strap.


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 26, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Cutoff blue jean shorts. My t-shirt is in the other leg strap.



Whew.


----------



## Silver Britches (May 26, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Make a hole. I'm coming through.



Speaking of holes, that 'chute looks like it's missing a few large sections.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 26, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Speaking of holes, that 'chute looks like it's missing a few large sections.




That's what happens when you make a chute out of an old hunting blind.


Pure redneck.


----------



## Mako22 (Jun 4, 2016)

Georgia fans have NOTHING to brag about! Geez go do something notable and then you can brag like fans of real football teams do.......you know like FSU fans can do?


GO NOLES!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 4, 2016)

Woodsman69 said:


> Georgia fans have NOTHING to brag about! Geez go do something notable and then you can brag like fans of real football teams do.......you know like FSU fans can do?
> 
> 
> GO NOLES!!!!



not. but bama yes........


----------

